# WRB - The Lodges At Timber Ridge Welk Resorts Branson - ANY REVIEWS?



## DVC076 (Sep 8, 2008)

Are there any reviews about this resort? I would like to find out more than I can on the Interval site or the Welk site and hear from someone who has actually stayed there or seen the 2 bedroom villa and resort in person. I would love to see a floor plan of the two bedroom villa. I couldn't find this resort on the review section of TUG under the II code or the name. Am I missing something? Thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------



## CMVer (Sep 8, 2008)

I just walked through the model unit this morning.  WOW!  All two bedroom units are lockouts.  They have a back woods feel to them, a little like Big Cedar.  Both sides have flat panel TV's.  The master bedroom has a gas fireplace open on three sides between the bed and the jacuzzi.  The shower has 3 nozzels.  The salesman did give me some line about II giving extra weeks for the units cince they are "premier" units.  When I asked why no TS's in Branson traded well he changed subjects.  They are nice though.  Down side is no amenities (pools).  I assume something is planned but he did not talk about that.


----------



## DVC076 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks CMVer! Did they say whether these trade thru floating points or by week? I was surprised that they don't have a pool area yet? I thought I saw that several buildings are already built when I was trying to find it via google maps (not sure if I got the right spot)? Was a club house built or planned?

We own another TS in Branson and have had good experience with exchanges so I can't complain about owning in the Branson area. Since this one is a Premier resort, I would think it would trade as good as other Premiers. Have you had trouble with a trade? I think the hardest part in trading is that the place you want to go has to have owners that "don't want to use their units" and if it is a popular spot, they have bought their TS to use it and not exchange.

Thanks for any other info you might be able to share. I don't know where to find more info since the Welk site and II site are rather limited in what they reveal.


----------



## CMVer (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought they had started the Welk timeshares a couple of years ago when we drove by.  All those buildings are the hotel.  There are only maybe 3 timeshare buildings and they are all 2 floor-no elevators.  When I asked about an indoor pool he said something about no pool but then just kept on going.

Our Wisconsin weeks trade very well and a white week there will usually pull about the same as our gold crown/5 star Branson red week.  That's ok; we only wanted it to use.  

Tomorrow I want to go see Long Creek (Bluegreen).


----------



## DVC076 (Mar 20, 2009)

Any body else been at this resort lately? I'm interested in hearing about the new pool area in detail and anything else you can report? Thanks!


----------



## 4BoxersGranny (Mar 20, 2009)

I booked into this resort way last year; staying a week at Bent Creek in Gatlinburg and then on to Branson from TN.  I booked with Diamond points thru II and had no trouble getting into the resort.  Because I wanted a specific week (tacked on to Gatlinburg) this was open, it looked beautiful in the "site" picture so grabbed it.  We are taking friends so the lockout will be great.  I am surprised there are no reviews on TUG.


Helen


----------



## DVC076 (Mar 20, 2009)

Please be sure and let us know how you like it and how the pool area was. I look forward to your post.


----------

